

Antimosquito iPhone App - shubhamgoel
http://www.swiss-miss.com/2011/07/antimosquito-fumigator.html

======
salva_xf
The system works but is not really true that humans can not hear it,
especially teenagers can hear and it's really annoying and can be painful,
have existed for years about gadgets that make this sound and can be very
annoying, I remember that even came into use in places where they did not want
teenagers partying in the night and were legally prohibited such use

